# Any car dealers out there



## Autochoice (Apr 10, 2011)

Looking to buy
2011 sienna [new]
2010 Chevrolet traverse lt silver
2010 Mercedes-Benz ml350 white


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you selling them or are you wanting to buy them?

BG


----------



## Autochoice (Apr 10, 2011)

Basementgeek said:


> Are you selling them or are you wanting to buy them?
> 
> BG


I want Ti buy them


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You might look on cars.com.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Check Edmunds.com or Kelly Blue Book at New Cars, Used Cars, Blue Book Values & Car Prices - Kelley Blue Book


----------

